# How to go about advertising that you have a stud dog



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It seems like again we have someone coming on with their dog, gives a few bodily dimensions and a blurp about personality, looking for bitches. 

If we could all give advice on how to advertise stud service and where to do it, maybe we could help these people out before they make a post that will follow them around if they choose to stay on the site. 

How to find a mate??? 

Well, church is out, and the laundromat probably won't do, you really don't know what you might be in for at the dog park, if you are even legal there, so where do all the good girls hang out?

**********************************************************************************************

The thing is, that one dog can sire loads of puppies out of many, many bitches. So, there is no shortage of dogs. Prospective studs have to have something to offer the gene pool. If you are a well-known breeder, you might be able to use a dog that does not have all the little ducks lined up in a row. But if you just have a dog and want to make him a stud, and want to do it right, you need to get him tested, you need to get him some qualifications, you need to write him a resume, and be able to back it all up. 

You can find the good girls in school, on the training field, or at shows/trials, but you have to be there, your dog has to be entered, and he has to be spectacular.

Most bitch owners who do intend to breed have a plan for their bitches. So they have to see a dog, and see it in action, and they have to have a reason to change their plans and take a chance on your dog. If you use just any girl, you will get known for producing dogs that are not well-bred. So you really have to pick and choose the females to mesh with your dog, and they are probably taken already. So you really have to get your boy noticed by its accomplishments.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Uh... HELLO!! People with good breeding females are going to need your stud to bring more to the table than a pair of testicles.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

So basically its no different than the normal male female relationships. Boy gets to look all hot for a Friday night date just to watch tv.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I was thinking doggiematch.com. Sorry I know this was going to be a serious topic but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I think you also need to use a better picture of your stud...

the picture on the thread Selzer refers to shows a dog either having gas, or getting 

ready to poop.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> Most bitch owners who do intend to breed have a plan for their bitches. So they have to see a dog, and see it in action, and they have to have a reason to change their plans and take a chance on your dog. If you use just any girl, you will get known for producing dogs that are not well-bred. So you really have to pick and choose the females to mesh with your dog, and they are probably taken already. So you really have to get your boy noticed by its accomplishments.


Actually when my male was young I had people come up to me ALL the time and ask me to breed him. Everyone from my kids bus driver(who's mom had a beautiful female she bought at a pet store) to one of the other mothers on the swim team who had a white shepherd and wanted to see what color they would be.. really?! It was kinda creepy. I never did let my Shadow become a father and I'm glad I didn't knowing that he got DM in the end.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yup, that photo wasn't the best shot to use if you are looking to impress the female's owners.

As for this topic, well, looks like it fizzled. I was trying to make it light-hearted. But whatever. It has been quiet here for a while.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

shepherdmom said:


> Actually when my male was young I had people come up to me ALL the time and ask me to breed him. Everyone from my kids bus driver(who's mom had a beautiful female she bought at a pet store) to one of the other mothers on the swim team. LOL It was kinda creepy. I never did let my Shadow become a father and I'm glad I didn't knowing that he got DM in the end.


I should have qualified the bitches, most of the quality bitches' owners have a plan if they intend to breed. Yes, you can find bitches to breed, but if you want to do it right, you need to use a good bitch otherwise your dog gets known for throwing bad hips, allergies, bloat, dm, the whole spectrum of conformation faults, and every other foul thing under the sun. 

While it is true that the sire is only 50% of the story, and less than 50% of the temperament, as the bitch's imprinting the puppies for the first 8 weeks gives her even more of an edge in that area, if you are not careful, the dog will get blamed for more than 50% of the problems produced.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> I should have qualified the bitches, most of the quality bitches' owners have a plan if they intend to breed. Yes, you can find bitches to breed, but if you want to do it right, you need to use a good bitch otherwise your dog gets known for throwing bad hips, allergies, bloat, dm, the whole spectrum of conformation faults, and every other foul thing under the sun.
> 
> While it is true that the sire is only 50% of the story, and less than 50% of the temperament, as the bitch's imprinting the puppies for the first 8 weeks gives her even more of an edge in that area, if you are not careful, the dog will get blamed for more than 50% of the problems produced.


 I'm just teasing.... I would never breed, although the offers my male got were real. I mean it wasn't hard to see he was neutered.


----------



## von white (Jul 13, 2012)

what if you had a male and female and you wanted to breed them ?the male has done all of petsmarts classes lol but thats petsmart im trying to get them both the k9 good citizen award heard that helps my 2 kids are great BUT need to sale it im looking to have good dogs that every one enjoys not to show and NOT TO BE MEAN


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

von white said:


> what if you had a male and female and you wanted to breed them ?the male has done all of petsmarts classes lol but thats petsmart im trying to get them both the k9 good citizen award heard that helps my 2 kids are great BUT need to sale it im looking to have good dogs that every one enjoys not to show and NOT TO BE MEAN



I am not trying to be mean. But I cannot understand your grammar. I am going to try. 

"what if you had a male and female and you wanted to breed them ?"
What if you had a male and female and you want to breed them?


Good, if the pedigrees work well together, maybe some line breeding, but nothing very close, and the dogs that are line bred are excellent characters and producers. Do the dog and the bitch complement each other? The chances of having the best dog for your bitch are really slim, that is why it makes more sense in most cases to go to an outside stud dog. But, if you are not concerned with conformation, or any type of working or performance events, then you are just wanting to breed your pets to make pets.It is not the end of the world to be sure. But nothing sets you apart from the thousands of other breeders who just want to have one litter, or are only trying to produce pets, etc.

"the male has done all of petsmarts classes lol but thats petsmart im trying to get them both the k9 good citizen award heard that helps my 2 kids are great BUT need to sale it im looking to have good dogs that every one enjoys not to show and NOT TO BE MEAN"

The male has done all of the PetsMart Classes :wild:. 
Good start, keep going.

But that's PetsMart. 
Sorry, I really do not get this part.

I'm trying to get them both Canine Good Citizen certificates. 
Good goal, please do.

I heard that helps.
Helps do what, exactly? It helps them to be well controlled in all situations? Yes, it can. It helps people think you are serious about breeding dogs and have good dogs that should be bred? Not exactly. 

My two dogs are great but I need to sell it. 
I understand that you think your dogs are awesome. They are of course. They are your dogs and you love them. I do not understand what you need to sell. Do you need to sell other people on how awesome your dogs are?

I am looking to have good dogs that everyone enjoys, not to show in conformation, and not to have a mean temperament. 
This is a goal and we can argue over its being good enough until the cows come home and still it we will both be in our corners at the end of the day. You want to make a good pet that people will enjoy that will have a good temperament. And that is enough. You will sell your puppies for a small amount, and people who want a nice pet will get a nice pet, hopefully. 

We put titles on our dogs to prove their temperament outside of their home, and beyond their trainer. A judge without any dog in the fight will assess our dog and pass or fail the dog. And the dog must do this three times with at least two different judges to earn a title. 

I have titled dogs that I won't breed, because, in my opinion, they are not breed-worthy. I am probably being way too picky on them. But others may think I am not being picky enough. It is a tough crowd to please when you are trying to do things the right way. Titles do not make the dog. It does not change their temperament. It really does not add any value whatsoever. But hopefully it tells you more about the dog, and it tells others that you know at least something about GSDs. 

I am not going to tell you not to breed your dog and bitch. Lots of people will probably do so. I will say, that if you do want to breed, you need to educate yourself on the breed, on whelping and raising a litter, and on training as a minimum. Because after you sell that first litter, those people will own your puppies. And you will be selling your puppies to people who do not have a lot of knowledge or experience in the breed. And they will have problems, and they will come back and ask you. And for the sake of the puppies you produce, you will want to be able to help them work through their problems. 

Good luck, and please be more careful in how you post (grammar and punctuation) so that people can understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I thought he was trying to pick up girls for himself on the first post. /tease


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

von white said:


> what if you had a male and female and you wanted to breed them ?the male has done all of petsmarts classes lol but thats petsmart im trying to get them both the k9 good citizen award heard that helps my 2 kids are great BUT need to sale it im looking to have good dogs that every one enjoys not to show and NOT TO BE MEAN


Here's my translation:

What if you had a male and female GSD and you wanted to breed them to each other? The male dog has earned obedience certificates from Petsmart obedience classes. I am trying to put a CGC on both the male and female. I've heard that helps *(This part is a little confusing. Helps in terms of selling pups or helps in terms of behavior/obedience...well that I don't know)* The two dogs are great with my two kids. But I need to sell puppies (I think that's what they are getting at because they continue on to discuss what they wish to produce in their litters). I would like to produce good dogs that everyone can enjoy, but pet quality puppies. These puppies are not show quality and they should have good temperament (not be "mean"). 

What do you think? Did I do well? Do I get a cookie?? :wild:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

qbchottu said:


> Here's my translation:
> 
> What if you had a male and female GSD and you wanted to breed them to each other? The male dog has earned obedience certificates from Petsmart obedience classes. I am trying to put a CGC on both the male and female. I've heard that helps *(This part is a little confusing. Helps in terms of selling pups or helps in terms of behavior/obedience...well that I don't know)* The two dogs are great with my two kids. But I need to sell puppies (I think that's what they are getting at because they continue on to discuss what they wish to produce in their litters). I would like to produce good dogs that everyone can enjoy, but pet quality puppies. These puppies are not show quality and they should have good temperament (not be "mean").
> 
> What do you think? Did I do well? Do I get a cookie?? :wild:


Sure. I think anyone who weeds through really crappy grammar and punctuation deserves a cookie. If you hit up Jessiewessie she might draw you up a brownie.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

woop woop!!! :groovy:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My beautiful, highly titled dog with exceptional temperament and excellent hips, gets asked for his services on a regular basis. In the first place, there's no way I would breed to a pet dog or any other dog without being highly titled - petsmart training or a CGC is not even remotely close- or a bitch that isn't overall really nice, and in the second place, he's a very nice dog, but not an exceptional dog. The really nice bitches, which are few and far between around here, should be bred to exceptional dogs, which mine isn't, so even though my fabulous dog has the parts, doesn't mean he's ever doing to use them.


----------



## Kath & Clan (Jun 6, 2012)

selzer said:


> I am not trying to be mean. But I cannot understand your grammar. I am going to try.
> 
> "what if you had a male and female and you wanted to breed them ?"
> What if you had a male and female and you want to breed them?
> ...


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: the comments on here have me in tears !!!too funny


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So how does this thread help? I'm just curious...for all the armchair breeders what would a *good* stud dog ad look like?


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> What do you think? Did I do well? Do I get a cookie?? :wild:


Yes you absolutely get a cookie!!

The doggiematch.com was good too :crazy:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Liesje said:


> So how does this thread help? I'm just curious...for all the armchair breeders what would a *good* stud dog ad look like?


I think my point in posting in the beginning, was because of a thread or two that I notified on because looking for stud service here is a no-no. And I really wanted people to map out the plan one needs to take to attract the right kind of bitches if they want to be a stud owner. For example, actively participate in training and trialing, dog club, etc. But it has been a while since I posted, and I am no longer sure what I was hoping to accomplish.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So how do you, as a breeder, look for a new stud?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Liesje said:


> So how do you, as a breeder, look for a new stud?


I am a member of a dog club and keep my eyes open at dogs that are out of the lines I am most interested in. I see them at shows, at training, and people in the club. 

Talk to other dog people and widen your base of available dogs to find the best dog to suit your bitch.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

selzer said:


> I am a member of a dog club and keep my eyes open at dogs that are out of the lines I am most interested in. I see them at shows, at training, and people in the club.


This is such an interesting topic! Sue, since you are a breeder, could you walk us through who you had sire the last litter you put on the ground and your decision making process in choosing that particular dog?
Sheilah


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

sit said:


> This is such an interesting topic! Sue, since you are a breeder, could you walk us through who you had sire the last litter you put on the ground and your decision making process in choosing that particular dog?
> Sheilah


Actually, I had this litter planned out two years ago, only it was supposed to be Joy (out of the same sire and dam as the currant dam). I did it mostly on paper. The dog is a German import, as was her sire. They are line bred on Pakros, through her sire and the sire's dam, 3-3. There was no physical reason that the dog was not a good match for my girl. For example, they are not both over exaggerated on rear angulation, or weak in pasterns, or roached. The stud has a longer (better length) coat, and better color, and a good front angulation and those are things that I would like to correct in my girl. I met the dog when he was imported a couple of years ago. 

I guess if I never went to training classes, I would have never started going to shows, and never joined a breed club, and probably would not have met the owner of the stud dog. I had a chance through this method to see not only the dog, but what the dog produces.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks, Sue, for the answer. I am sending you a PM.
Sheilah


----------

